# Wechsel von Version 1.3 -> 1.4

## CHerzog

Hi,

Ich habe grade den Thread über 1.4 gelesen und das alles noch schneller laufen soll.

Wie kann ich den auf 1.4 umstellen. Eine 'emerge -u system world' wir da nicht reichen, oder?

Danke für Tipps

Christian

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du Dir wirklich sicher bist was Du tust..

emerge -e world

Fertig!

----------

## CHerzog

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Wenn Du Dir wirklich sicher bist was Du tust..
> 
> emerge -e world
> 
> Fertig!

 

Jetz bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher   :Confused: 

Laut dem Thread über 1.4 gibt es ja nicht so grosse Probleme. Oder doch? Was kann denn passieren? Openoffice habe ich nicht. Da ich einen AthlonXP besitze dachte ich mir wäre ein Umstieg auf 3.2 auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. 

Aber sagt mir mal eure Meinung dazu. 

Danke

Christian

----------

## KillerGurke

Gleich vorneweg: Ich bin vermutlich der falsche Antwortgeber, da ich über die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Compiler auch nicht wirklich bescheid weiß (hab z.B. weiter unten noch nen Thread laufen, in dem ich genau dazu fragen stelle..), aber so wie ich das gehört habe, könnte es zwischen der momentan verfügbaren 3.2-pre-Version und der Final noch Änderungen geben, die wiederum für inkompatibilitäten sorgen können. Wenn du dich auf so ein Risiko einlässt (wie groß es genau ist, weiß ich auch nicht, diese Frage stelle ich auch meinem oben angegeben Thread *g*), dann solltest du aber schon warten, bis 3.2-final erschienen ist, sollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern...

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## CHerzog

 *KillerGurke wrote:*   

> Wenn du dich auf so ein Risiko einlässt (wie groß es genau ist, weiß ich auch nicht, diese Frage stelle ich auch meinem oben angegeben Thread *g*), dann solltest du aber schon warten, bis 3.2-final erschienen ist, sollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern...
> 
> 

 

Danke, wenn es nicht lange dauert werde ich warten.

Christian

----------

